# How to run in new tractor



## wimmera3861 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi, I just bought a new Massey Fergusson 2615 which is a 3 cylinder 49 horses utility tractor.

My dealer was going to deliver it on a trailer. But his trailer wasnt up to it so he decided, without telling me, to drive it to my property. 
My problem is I'm worried about him driving my new tractor 40 miles in 27 degrees celcius heat that took an hour and a half. 
Would this trip damage my motor? The tractor was hot when it arrived and the left front tyre had wear marks as it hit the side of the road. (This is Australia)
Should my new tractor be run in on the farm instead of the road?
Would appreciate some views on the matter.
Cheers, John


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Should be able to take it, but that's not very professional at all as fat as a dealer. Wow.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey wimmera should be able to take it but I'd ask for a discount..
Cheers


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I doubt the dealer horse on the tractor,for the last thing he would want to be making repairs.

40 miles,hope the driver pack lunch and knew the song of 99 bottles beer on the wall.


----------



## wimmera3861 (Feb 26, 2012)

sorry that was 40kms not miles but would that be too hard on it or a good run in like the dealer said


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, you typically won't drain the break in oil until 50 hours. So long as the operator didn't drive it pegged out, it will be a hint of a break in period.


----------



## billylewis1980 (Feb 27, 2012)

I need help on a ISEKI tractor. Anyone can help me?


----------

